# Thawed Chuck Roast



## dj mishima (Jul 15, 2019)

I thawed a chuck roast for the first time today.  Well, it actually took 3 or 4 days to thaw in the refrigerator.  I didn't have a vacuum sealer at the time that I froze it, so I just wrapped it pretty well in plastic wrap and then foil.

I noticed that there is a spot of grey on the roast.  I smelled it and it doesn't smell off.  Is this just freezer burn?  If so, what should I do?  Should I trim that part off?  Or is this meat possibly not safe to cook?


----------



## WaterRat (Jul 15, 2019)

Grey on beef is fine (i think its just a bit of oxidation, soneone correct me if I'm wrong) Sniff test for beef and I'm all good. Based on your description I would - and have- cook it up.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 15, 2019)

Water Rat has you covered. As long as it doesn’t smell terrible you are good to go. I did the same just yesterday on a chuck roast and it turned out great


----------



## dj mishima (Jul 15, 2019)

Thanks for the advice amigos!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 15, 2019)

How are you going to cook it? I smoked two yesterday and have been reaping the benefits of some leftovers


----------



## dj mishima (Jul 16, 2019)

I'm planning to smoke it pretty much like this https://www.smoking-meat.com/january-19-2017-smoked-chuck-roast

There was a buy one get one free sale at the grocery store a little over a month ago.  I did the first one the same way and liked how it turned out.  But, I froze the other one for later.  And later is now.

I didn't make a post of the first one.  I forgot to get back into the habit of taking pictures of my food, lol.


----------



## dj mishima (Jul 19, 2019)

Here's how it turned out if any of y'all were curious.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/chuck-roast-quesadillas.289017/#post-1977791


----------

